# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Sos fourrieres 77 semaines 49+50+51 HORS delais 201/01/2022

## sosfourrieresrp

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Âge:* 2 ans 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 77 - Seine-et-Marne
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* sosfourrieresrp@hotmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




  :: DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & SI FACEBOOK OU AUTRES, A DES CONTACTS QUI COMPRENDRONT LA SITUATION ET AIDERONT! AUCUN DÉBORDEMENT NE PEUT ÊTRE TOLÉRÉ, SÉLECTIONNEZ BIEN VOS CONTACTS! VOUS ÊTES RESPONSABLES DE VOS DIFFUSIONS ET DE LEURS CONSÉQUENCES :: 
*
FORMULAIRE DE FA
**Formulaire F.A..

******ENDROIT B ****

HORS DELAIS- semaine 50

**Hors delais semaine 49

1b-70346 M 4 ans 11 mois apeuré *  :: *RESERVE**
Sortant 11.12



Semaine 50

2b-70460 M 2 mois sociable teigne oreilles sales *  :: *RESERVE**
sortant 17-12


3b- 70410 M 6 mois diarrhée depuis son arrivée sociable*  :: *RESERVE**
Sortant 17 12



4b-70559 M 11 ans 11 mois coryza l'entrée sociable *  :: *RESERVE**
**


**semaine 51

7b-69937 M 5 ans 11 mois sociable queue à vif sous soins AVP ,
**sortant* * 24/12
*
*
8b- 69879 F 6 mois sociable à vomit des vers*  :: *RESERVE**
sortant 21/12
**



****ENDROIT A* *****
*
*HORS DELAIS- semaine 39
*
*1A. 36998 M 4 ans 11 mois apeuré*  :: *RESERVE**
Sortant 07/12
*

*2A-37062 M 5 ANS 11 mois sociable entaille oreille très sympa*  :: *RESERVE*
*sortant 18/12
*

*3A- 37257 F 8 mois apeurée n aime pas la contention*
*sortant 20/12
*

*4a- 40522 Viviana F 18 ans sociable suspicion embolie ou AVP train arriéré faible mange bien*  :: *RESERVE*
*sortant 22/12
*

*5a-37047 F 7 mois apeurée* *apeurée*
*sortant 13/12
*

*6a-37291 F 8 ans 11 mois sociable manque un croc sup droit + petite plaie lèvre sup*  :: *RESERVE*
*sortant 17/12
*

*7a-40519 F 4 mois sociable éraflure lèvre sup + douleurs articulaires *  :: *RESERVE*
*sortant 22/12
*

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

7a reservee

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

*****ENDROIT B ****

HORS DELAIS- semaine 50

3b- 70410 M 6 mois diarrhée depuis son arrivée sociable
Sortant 17 12


semaine 51

7b-69937 M 5 ans 11 mois sociable queue à vif sous soins AVP ,
sortant 24/12


8b- 69879 F 6 mois sociable à vomit des vers
sortant 21/12


****ENDROIT A ****

3A- 37257 F 8 mois apeurée n aime pas la contention
sortant 20/12





5a-37047 F 7 mois apeurée apeurée
sortant 13/12



*

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

8b 3b reservees

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

*URGENT*

*semaine 51

7b-69937 M 5 ans 11 mois sociable queue à vif sous soins AVP ,
sortant 24/12


ENDROIT A 3A- 37257 F 8 mois apeurée n aime pas la contention
sortant 20/12





5a-37047 F 7 mois apeurée apeurée
sortant 13/12
*

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

TOUS LES CHATS ONT ETE RESERVES

----------

